# Back from South of France



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi there, we're back today after 18 nights away - excellent trip with much to tell - will fill in the details soon, but we took our time winding back because it was too hot to travel too far in the heat (sad). Arrived at Calais last evening with clouds gathering - after a meal in excellent restaurant by the aire, we went back to the van to be deafeaned by a powerful thunderstorm - at least it was cooler than the previous few nights. Drove across to Dunkerque this morning in the rain, and again from Dover - just like we were never away!

We met up with a fellow member in the munincipal site at Beaune on Monday - saw a van pull in opposite with a MHF sticker & introduced myself - it was trevorf & his lady - had a nice chat & was recommended to look at Pusser's trip report - must do that now & write mine up - probably not as humorous....


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Hi there, we're back today after 18 nights away - excellent trip with much to tell - will fill in the details soon, but we took our time winding back because it was too hot to travel too far in the heat (sad). Arrived at Calais last evening with clouds gathering - after a meal in excellent restaurant by the aire, we went back to the van to be deafeaned by a powerful thunderstorm - at least it was cooler than the previous few nights. Drove across to Dunkerque this morning in the rain, and again from Dover - just like we were never away!
> 
> We met up with a fellow member in the munincipal site at Beaune on Monday - saw a van pull in opposite with a MHF sticker & introduced myself - it was trevorf & his lady - had a nice chat & was recommended to look at Pusser's trip report - must do that now & write mine up - probably not as humorous....


Welcome back matey and glad you are back safe and sound. Look forward to seeing your report and especially the pics to get me in the mood again.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Feel free to go back Mike, its been glorious over here whilst you were away, not that I am blaming you for the poor weather returning. Glad you had a good time

stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> We met up with a fellow member in the munincipal site at Beaune on Monday


 Can't believe it! we stayed at the same site on our way back too!
will do the write up as soon as the laptop is repaired (see PM) glad you had a good trip and yes!!! it was hot! 8)

M&D


----------



## chrisnkathie (Apr 18, 2006)

*Beaune Municipal Site*

We were there too, on Wednesday and Thursday, and on our bikes through the vineyard paths - wonderful.
We sought out Municipal Sites where possible and found some great value.
Hot water and showers at a site just north of Verdun for 5.50 euros a night.
I think that these sites are a good financial balance between the 'risk' (perceived perhaps) at Aires and the high cost of many private sites.
Does anyone know of a listing/book of French Municipal Sites?
Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Beaune's a lovely place, and the campsite's so convenient for the town. It's at such a strategic spot on the autoroutes (and other roads) - good for heading south or east.

Can't think of a guide just to municipal sites in France - agree with what chrisnkathie say. That said, we stopped 2 nights on the aire at Les Tamaris at Pampleonne Beach (not the official on at the south end, this is at the end of Rue Tamaris ) for 7 euros a night - 50 metres fro the beach. On the saturday the boats coming into the bay was _unbeleivable_ - huge gin palaces out of St Tropez, Cannes, etc; also helicopters landing in the field next to the site, all going to the Red Sail (translation) "beach bar" - We've not seen anything like it; valet parking for the arriving ferraris & rollers, water taxis out to the boats, lots of poseurs being seen by the plebs (us) walking along the water's edge! We went back to the van & had an ice cream.............


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Beaune's a lovely place, and the campsite's so convenient for the town. It's at such a strategic spot on the autoroutes (and other roads) - good for heading south or east.
> 
> Can't think of a guide just to municipal sites in France - agree with what chrisnkathie say. That said, we stopped 2 nights on the aire at Les Tamaris at Pampleonne Beach (not the official on at the south end, this is at the end of Rue Tamaris ) for 7 euros a night - 50 metres fro the beach. On the saturday the boats coming into the bay was _unbeleivable_ - huge gin palaces out of St Tropez, Cannes, etc; also helicopters landing in the field next to the site, all going to the Red Sail (translation) "beach bar" - We've not seen anything like it; valet parking for the arriving ferraris & rollers, water taxis out to the boats, lots of poseurs being seen by the plebs (us) walking along the water's edge! We went back to the van & had an ice cream.............


I can't find the right place on autoroute Boggy - could you give us a bit more info when you have a mo. Cheers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Pusser - Beaune is about 30k south of Dijon - A6 from Paris down to Lyon joins A26 / A31 from Reims & Nancy, with a36 going East to Strasbourg.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Pusser - Beaune is about 30k south of Dijon - A6 from Paris down to Lyon joins A26 / A31 from Reims & Nancy, with a36 going East to Strasbourg.


Sorry - I know where Beaune is having stayed there several times and passed through it many times more...it was the beach bit I was interested in as I fancy giving that a whirl when we go down that way end Aug. Is it near Sete?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, Pusser

From the coast road into St Tropez take the D93 south - about 3-4km there's a left turn marked Rue Tamaris (or was it Avenue.. would have to check the book in tha van) go straight down to the end & there's a parking area on the left (the one on the right has barriers) at the entrance to Camping Tamaris - guy collects money on entrance - asks whether you want to park for the day or overnight; nicely marked out bays, drive - over dump area - 3 euros for token for water (100l).


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Beaune Municipal Site*



chrisnkathie said:


> Does anyone know of a listing/book of French Municipal Sites?
> Chris


There was a thread about them a while back...hang on I'll do a search....

Mappy and Municipal sites...ScotJimland's thread

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This has many municipal sites - and is an easy-to-use site to find somewhere in France:

http://campings.hpaguide.com/

The Aires de Service Camping-Car book also has many camping municipal listed. If you are making for a particular town or region then e-mail the local tourist board and they will always send you a free list.

G


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Boggy and Spyke. I shall be there I think before end Aug.

P.S. Got it. Only 5 minutes from our usual haunts of Ramateulle and Gassin. Must have sailed passed it loads of times.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I see the Scots are not supporting England but Trinidad and Tobago because they have a player called Scotland.

I'm supporting Serbia and Montenegro because they have a player called Dudic


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

one of the most popular radio stations in Ireland has the country supporting T&T too! we are all up for them against "Engerland" :lol:

check out:
http://www.fm104.ie/SearchResults.asp?searchstring=trinidad

there is even a song!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well, luckily, Englland only just ruined the Scots, Irish, half our MP's and half the cabinets day. But didn't T&T do well. They deserved at least one goal for their efforts.


----------

